# My Military Build



## rlhender (Nov 15, 2012)

Not a true Military bike but its the look I was going for, still have to get the amo cans done for side bags

Rick


----------



## model-a (Dec 12, 2012)

*Nice*

What bike did you use there,I guess you did all the paint looks great I can't wait to start on mine.


----------



## rlhender (Dec 12, 2012)

pedal slow said:


> What bike did you use there,I guess you did all the paint looks great I can't wait to start on mine.





I used a schwinn straight bar frame, most of the parts were powder coated. I painted a few parts but they will be powder coated as well. 

Thanks


----------

